# Depersonalization: Why Do You Feel Empty and Numb?



## Phantasm

Depersonalisation: Why Do You Feel Empty and Numb?


Why do emotionally sensitive and intense people sometimes feel "nothing"?




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## leminaseri

such a beautiful article about emotional numbness, but no one replies  

"yeah brother i am actually a cyborg and i will never feel emotions again"


----------



## Phantasm

If it helps someone.

Wrecking Hotel Rooms linked me to it.


----------

